# Température de la carte graphique critique



## ValixPROD (23 Février 2014)

Bonsoir a tous , 
je poste un petit sujet car j'ai un problème , je dispose d'un iMac G5 iSight , 1,5 Go de RAM 
et au bout de 4 heure d'utilisation la température de la carte graphique (GPU) est afficher a 100°   alors je décide de lancer World of Warcraft et la ... 125° C  d'après Temperature Monitor  

j'ai vraiment peur de faire mourir mon PC selon vous esses normal


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2014)

Là, je pense que tu ne t'en tireras pas sans ouvrir la machine, dont l'intérieur doit être passablement saturé de poussière. À mon avis, tu as déjà de la chance de ne pas avoir flingué la puce vidéo de ton Mac, je serais toi, je ne lancerais plus WoW tant que ça n'est pas fait. (pour bien te situer la chose, la GeForce 8600 GT de mon MBP, utilisée dans des circonstances similaires, n'a jamais dépassé 96°).

Pour le nettoyage, si tu peux, à la soufflette (en extérieur), sinon, l'aspirateur, mais avec un embout sans brosse (suceur) et en évitant le contact direct du plastique avec la carte mère et les composants (because électricité statique, j'ai flingué une carte mère d'iMac G4, comme ça).


----------



## ValixPROD (24 Février 2014)

A merci bien du conseille car la par exemple en ecrivant ce message je suis a 88,8° :/ je crois que il y a vraiment un soucis


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2014)

Oui ouvre de suite la bête pour vérifier. Normalement c'est moins compliqué que les iMacs Intel blanc  Cherche chez ifixit.com


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Oui ouvre de suite la bête pour vérifier. Normalement c'est moins compliqué que les iMacs Intel blanc  Cherche chez ifixit.com



Moins compliqué, je ne sais pas, mais plus facile : pas certain, un iMac G5, c'est simple à ouvrir, mais  "Facile" et "simple" sont très loin d'être synonymes  surtout dans ce cas là, on mesure bien la différence !  :rateau:


----------



## Xidi73 (28 Février 2014)

> Moins compliqué, je ne sais pas, mais plus facile : pas certain, un iMac G5, c'est simple à ouvrir, mais  "Facile" et "simple" sont très loin d'être synonymes  surtout dans ce cas là, on mesure bien la différence !



C'est un G5 iSight, donc ouverture par l'avant avec tous les protection électrostatiques, les nappes, le bazar total quoi !
Autant j'apprécie la simplicité de réparation des iMac G5 rev. A et rev. B, autant je déteste l'intérieur du G5 iSight !   



> iMac G5 20" Model A1145 CPU Fan Replacement
> Author: Walter Galan Difficulty: Difficult
> Source : iFixit



J'ai déjà merdé en nettoyant un ordinateur, donc je dis ça juste en connaissance des risques.

Courage ValixPROD si tu te lances la dedans 

Et voici des liens qui pourraient t'aider :

Si t'as un iMac G5 17"

Si t'as un iMac G5 20"


Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2014)

ce qui est surprenant c'est que les ventilateurs ne se mettent pas à tourner à fond 
(ValixPROD n'en parle pas alors que ça ne peut pas passer inaperçu...)

Si les ventilos sont nazes, ou bloqués, ça expliquerait la montée en température!


----------



## ValixPROD (5 Mars 2014)

Xidi73 a dit:


> C'est un G5 iSight, donc ouverture par l'avant avec tous les protection électrostatiques, les nappes, le bazar total quoi !
> Autant j'apprécie la simplicité de réparation des iMac G5 rev. A et rev. B, autant je déteste l'intérieur du G5 iSight !
> 
> 
> ...




Merci de ta réponse en réalité j'avais déjà démonter l'imac pour changer 2 condensateur de 6,3 v 1800 uF par des 6,3 V 2200 uF et sa a marcher impeccable  

Je n'avais jamais ue d'iMac et franchement moi qui sui étudiant en aéronautique au lycée de Cerny j'ai parle a mon professeur de mon iMac et c'est lui qui m'a aider a changer les condo et depuis tout fonctionne donc ce n'est pas trop difficile a le manipuler mais disons que je porte des gant en latex pour toucher la carte mere ...

J'ai réussi a régler le problème en plaçant un ancien ventilateur que j'avais récupérer sur du ... Windaube... et j'ai fait un petit montage aérodynamique (si on peut dire sa comme sa ) car j'ai pris du papier cartonné assez épais et je l'est mis sous forme de cheminé 
voici la photo : 
WP20140305002 - HostingPics.net - Hébergement d'images gratuit

en bref j'ai réussi a baisser de quelque degrés mais dans les reglages de wow j'ai tout mis au minimum sauf les texture et du coup mon iMac ne rame pas et ne chauffe pas trop (en moyenne la CG est a 97 ° grand maxi) mais si jamais ma carte atteint 120 degres je met en veille l'ordi quelque minute je le rallume , lance WoW et nickel tout fonctionne avec grand maxi 97°


----------



## Xidi73 (5 Mars 2014)

Tu devrais mettre une sonde pour vérifier la température de la zone, et un petit appareil venant du pécé (un régulateur de ventilo avec moniteur pour les sondes).

Avec ça, c'est nickel !

Change ta pâte thermique peut-être aussi ?


Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## ValixPROD (5 Mars 2014)

Xidi73 a dit:


> Tu devrais mettre une sonde pour vérifier la température de la zone, et un petit appareil venant du pécé (un régulateur de ventilo avec moniteur pour les sondes).
> 
> Avec ça, c'est nickel !
> 
> ...



Oui ne t'en fait pas tout fonctionne bien maintenant  je surveille quand même la température avec Température Monitor on ne sais jamais ...


----------

